# Daniels Park



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Hey guys thinking about heading up to daniels park with the flyrod this weekend, any steelies yet?


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

I checked it out today and no one was fishing, there might be a couple fish in there but not many.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

any advice on the ashtabula would be very helpful as well, thanks in advance


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Best advice I could give is _wait for a good rain_.
Rivers are waaaaaay down right now.


----------



## bassman56 (May 22, 2005)

Yup wait for the rain, the rivers barely have flow.


----------



## ccultrona12 (Jul 25, 2009)

yea i kno but the anxiety is building! i just cant wait.. i rather go out and give it a shot than not go out at all


----------



## Kastmaster93 (Aug 6, 2008)

ccultrona12 said:


> yea i kno but the anxiety is building! i just cant wait.. i rather go out and give it a shot than not go out at all


yea carl, i agree


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

> i rather go out and give it a shot than not go out at all


If your Jonesin' for a fix, hit the breakwalls or surf fish at Trout Run. That'd be your best option right now.

Monday will be the day they start moving.


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

creekcrawler said:


> If your Jonesin' for a fix, hit the breakwalls or surf fish at Trout Run. That'd be your best option right now.
> 
> Monday will be the day they start moving.


I heard Trout run is having some construction work being done and there are not alot of parking spaces...If your gonna go Go early....


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

there's a nice cold rain coming tommorow


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

salmon king said:


> I heard Trout run is having some construction work being done and there are not alot of parking spaces...If your gonna go Go early....


major work is happening there.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thinking about checking out daniels park today or tomorrow. Has anyone been since the rains?


----------



## Stewball (Aug 29, 2009)

Just came back from the soccer field which is a little down stream from Daniels. Water is high, swift and muddy. Didn't see anything and didn't get any bites.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Stewball, I have to get some work done around the house before I head out. I may just wait until tomorrow to give things a chance to calm down. But since I have to walk past the poles to get to the lawn mower you never know...
I will post a report once I get there and back.


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

Went to check out Daniels park today. The flow is good but very cloudy. Got to talk to a few other people doing the same thing. Water temp @ 3pm was 56.6 I hear yesterday it was 54.3. We tried for 3 hours with no luck. So we just watched. There were three people in the water but no action. As we were watching, talking to to other steel heads, We all saw one make the leap over the little dam (North side) at least 20" then he showed his back two times.
Thats my report from Daniels park.


----------

